
Canon DSLR Camera Infected with Ransomware over the Air - fortran77
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/canon-dslr-camera-infected-with-ransomware-over-the-air/
======
calypso
I'll stick to my film cameras for a bit longer.

~~~
brokenmachine
Have fun at the ATM taking cash out to buy film.

~~~
calypso
Can't trust ATM machines. I make my own film.

~~~
brokenmachine
How do you buy the film chemicals? Online?

Interesting that you can make your own film. How well does homemade film work?

~~~
calypso
I'm sorry. I wasn't being serious.

I do shoot film exclusively though. At the lab I buy my film and get it
developed, they do sell homemade film. I've seen some fantastic results from
the B&W film community members make.

I'm also in the middle of building a dark room in my basement.

FYI I use either Android pay or debit to buy my film

